

Markov Chains using CouchDB's Group Reduce - iamwil
http://jchris.mfdz.com/code/2008/6/markov_chains_using_couchdb_s_g

======
henning
Do you really need CouchDB in particular for this? Any Berkeley DB-style key-
value pair database would excel at this.

Languages like Python have high-level wrappers that let you access such
databases like a normal hash:

    
    
        wordpairs[foo] = wordpairs[foo] + k # reads from disk then writes
    

In my experience you can get really fast simple persistence with basically no
code this way. It's not as fast as can possibly, but then again the overhead
of communicating via JSON and HTTP isn't, either.

Maybe I'm missing something.

~~~
while
Well, of course, with a language this sort of thing is possible. The beauty of
the method described in the article is that it's built in the database system
itself. No "language" is required (besides simple javascript for a view).

No one said couchdb was required. This article is simply showing how easy it
is to accomplish incremental reduces.

